# When is it TOO cold outside for the GS?



## RubySlippers

When do you think it’s too cold for them to be outside for the day? 








Right now it’s 48 F (was 43 when I left for work) with mid day being 60 to 63 F. Now I know that’s not very cold for some of you on the east coast. But us hot house pansies in sunny CA think it’s darn cold right now! Ruby always sleeps in our bedroom at night so that’s not an issue. But during the day she hangs out in the backyard in her kennel. It’s paved and she has a composite dog house that – I think it’s called a RuffHouse- I’ve raised up off the ground on cinder blocks. She has a pillow and I stuck a big fluffly blanket in the dryer this morning for 45 mins and then bunched it in her house for her too. And she if it rains she does have a shade canopy over her kennel that keeps leaves and heavy rain pouring thru, but it will drip. 

The last couple days it rained, and I took her to doggy day care, but I just can’t afford to take her every day it’s cold and rainy. So I’m hoping you can assist with my blatant case of guilt that’s she not in the house gazing at the tree, sitting by the fireside and listening to Tom Jones sing “Baby It’s Cold Outside…”


----------



## DanL

Seems like the colder it is the more my dog likes it. Temps in the 40's are nothing for a GSD. I know people who kennel their dogs outside all winter long, in temps much colder than that. As long as they are dry and have shelter from the wind and elements, they will be ok.


----------



## Sasha2008

I wouldn't worry







If we had that temperature here in the winter , my two would be out laying on lawnchairs with their umbrella drinks lol

seriously , she will be fine, sounds like you have made her quite comfy


----------



## Woodreb

It sounds like she has a pretty nice setup there.
I would just wonder if it would be better to have the kennel on the ground rather than raised up.

I once was camping with DH in mid October and it was a bit chilly. We were some friends of his that let us use a cot for the night rather than being on the ground. We both agreed afterwards that being on the ground rather than raised up would have been warmer. It felt like there was a draft under the cot all night long.
It may not be as much of a concern for your girl, I don't know. But it might actually be a bit warmer if the house was on the ground so there is no draft coming from underneath.


----------



## RacerX

Cold = Frisky for mine. He loves it.


----------



## Sasha2008

same as ours they are much more active in the winter, they love it!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Beau loves the cold, she loves being outside just playing in the snow or hanging out on the deck. The colder the better.

As for Stark, we will see. I think he will be a snow bunny too though.


----------



## DnP

> Originally Posted By: Sasha2008I wouldn't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had that temperature here in the winter , my two would be out laying on lawnchairs with their umbrella drinks


Spot on! Same here. Only time I've found that Phoenix doesn't want to be outside was when the temps were hovering around -20 and there were 20mph winds. 

With the set up you have, you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ruthie

My boys don't even seem to notice until it get down to 0 degrees F. Even then, they still go out, they just potty and come right back inside... She should be just fine.

Really wish it was 48 here... 60 - 63 I'd be going without a coat.


----------



## RubySlippers

Thanks guys!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








I feel much better. I was feeling like a shmuck earlier this morning. Even though she wasn't complaining or anything. But here I was putting on gloves and she wanted to catch leaves in the front yard, but then I called her in the house and she curled up on the bed while I got ready for work.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

I bring mine in when it gets below 40. Red, little APBT is in the house no matter what temp it is. Judge who usaully spends the good part of a day in his kennel and comes in at night, has been being crated when I'm gone. Hobie, my old dog, usaulyl spends time outside all day long and comes in at night during the winter, is now being crated inside when I'm gone as well. 

It's been down to 9 degrees here and lower though. 

Courtney


----------



## SunCzarina

If it's gone from being 70 something every day down into the 40s, I wouldn't leave her out all day becuase she probably doesn't have that much undercoat yet.

That said, as long as there's no wind, my pair love being outside when it's past freezing cold. Otto doesn't mind if it's windy either but I notice Morgan would rather not be out in a cold wind, she's 8, has arthritis in her hips so it probably gets to her.


----------



## 2Dogs

Temp was -3 on our walk last night. I don't take my boxer out below about 20f degrees, but the GSD has no problems. I cannot outlast the GSD outside at low temps. I do not leave him out on his own however, and would not if the weather was scheduled below about 25, but thats just me. 40-50 perfect temps to be outside.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I think some dogs handle cold better than others so it depends on the dog. Bianca lived up in Michigan with her previous owner and she LOVES the cold. In the winter here in Chicago the temperature is often down into the 20s, teen or sometimes below zero. 
When I let Bianca out to potty in the winter she will often go into the yard and lay in the snow for as long as I'll let her stay out!


----------



## RacerX

That's another reason for them to be in the cold....that thick, beautiful winter coat comes in.


----------



## LARHAGE

I live in the high-desert, my 2 older German Shepherds age 2 and 3 want NOTHING to do with being house dogs, they incessantly whine and cry to go out, I have horse property so it's fine with me, in fact I prefer they stay out all day, I have my garage cracked so they can come in and get into a 5x5 wooden box filled with straw that I turn a heat lamp on over at night, during the day since the horses go out they have access to the box stalls with shavings if they want, or the garage, Monday it snowed up here and I got up late at night to drink water, I cracked the door to the gargae to see if they were warm and snuggly and NO, they were running around chasing each other in the snow, in the morning they were both snuggled in their beds though, they are happy with their choices, it was 24 degrees that night.


----------



## selzer

It was in the twenties the night before last IN MY HOUSE -- propane ran out. The dogs were inside as usual, most crated in the sun room. They were loving it. It was a three dog night. I had Babsy in with me. She would not stay under the covers and keep me warm. But if I did not try to put my cold feet on her, she did stay in the bed. 

They can handle some pretty extreme temperatures. I put Jenna in with the puppies so she could snuggle with them. And put a crate in there that is pretty well enclosed with a blanket in it. Well, they chewed the blanket, pulled it out, and dragged it into the whelping box. At least they did not drag it outside. 

Today it was raining, one would think they would stay inside where last night I at least had space heaters going. Nope, they were out there rolling around soaking wet in the rain.


----------



## roxy84

it is 6 degrees F this morning in SW Michigan. i took the girls out. my senior is a shorter haired dog, so she did her business and came in. Kimba did some ball fetching for about 20 minutes. she does not want to come in. she is laying in the snow chewing her ball as i type. i will make her come in after a while, but i know as soon as she does, she will sit by the glass door with ball in mouth waiting for her next chance to go out.

on a more venting comment about this: there are people all over this county (and im sure every county in the country) who have their dogs chained out 24/7 no matter how cold it gets. i hate these people with a passion. Sable, my mutt, was one of these dogs for 7 years. there are mornings in MI during the winter where it is 0 degrees F or colder. im amazed these chained out dogs survive, but they do. i think dogs are tougher than we think, but i no longer enjoy winter the way i used to because i think about all the dogs who are forced to live chained outside.

vent over


----------

